# How Do You Guys Do It?



## baksteen8168 (30/7/14)

I am desperately trying to hold on to funds for the vape meet, but it seems that everywhere I look there is something vape related that is wanting my money...

The last bottle of Gambit in my drawer is telling me to buy more or I will regret it...

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## RoSsIkId (30/7/14)

We sell kids on the black market to collect funds

Reactions: Funny 5


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> We sell kids on the black market to collect funds


So that is what kids are for! And here I thought that they were only there for smiles and laughter... (and using up vaping money...)

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Matuka (30/7/14)

The SWAMBO has 4 jobs...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/14)

Matuka said:


> The SWAMBO has 4 jobs...


 
Have not heard "SWAMBO" in ages! hahaha


----------



## shabbar (30/7/14)

RoSsIkId said:


> We sell kids on the black market to collect funds


 
and kidneys , lungs and testicles . thats why we have spares


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/14)

shabbar said:


> and kidneys , lungs and testicles . thats why we have spares


I can sell my testicles, but they are modified... don't think anyone would want that...

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## bones (30/7/14)

Its easy, if the wife doesn't see u spending the money, its not spent.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

baksteen8168 said:


> .....it seems that everywhere I look there is something vape related that is wanting my money...


 
it's the same as knives and torches...you see the pics, you want. you see the pics, you get obsessed. ...not just me. sheesh, at one tme, we had one guy here in the office that bought four swords, replicas by Cold Steel. it was awesome, 4 swords and US Navy cutlasses on the floor, with him telling us about the history of them.

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/14)

Cat said:


> it's the same as knives and torches...you see the pics, you want. you see the pics, you get obsessed. ...not just me. sheesh, at one tme, we had one guy here in the office that bought four swords, replicas by Cold Steel. it was awesome, 4 swords and US Navy cutlasses on the floor, with him telling us about the history of them.


 
Now that sounds cool!


----------



## bones (30/7/14)

Cat said:


> it's the same as knives and torches...you see the pics, you want. you see the pics, you get obsessed. ...not just me. sheesh, at one tme, we had one guy here in the office that bought four swords, replicas by Cold Steel. it was awesome, 4 swords and US Navy cutlasses on the floor, with him telling us about the history of them.


I'd be worried....

I have personally not seen any ninjas in the wild, but the interwebs says they're everywhere!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

He was a taekwondo teacher, very quick, he got quite good at opening knives as they were pulled off the pocket /clip. ...Same guy organised the best corporate "fun day" thing ever - we went to a shooting range, ended up enjoying an LM4 and a pump-action shotgun.


----------



## Cat (30/7/14)

Don't look at this unless you don't mind getting more ideas about buying more vape stuff...
http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2bxxt5/the_daily_vape_pics_thread_20140728/


----------



## baksteen8168 (30/7/14)

Cat said:


> Don't look at this unless you don't mind getting more ideas about buying more vape stuff...
> http://www.reddit.com/r/electronic_cigarette/comments/2bxxt5/the_daily_vape_pics_thread_20140728/


Damn you! I clicked!

And now I am off to play cricket. Chat later. (or tomorrow... )

Reactions: Like 1


----------

